# Seaview Subs Posted!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave Metzner's photos of the Seaview Subs! :thumbsup:

Moebius Models - Model Kit News


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

kit-junkie said:


> Dave Metzner's photos of the Seaview Subs! :thumbsup:
> 
> Moebius Models - Model Kit News


Just sweet. Pure beauty. Can not wait to get this set.

Thanks for the post to let us know.

*Nice work Dave, or whoever painted those. :thumbsup:

Geoff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So lovely!!!!! "I've" never looked better! :woohoo:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice Dave.Alexander


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

FS-1 is bigger than I thought!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man what great detail on those hatches on the FS-1 ! I wonder it would be possible to light the windows too ? Incredibly magnificent.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And it's even "pocket-sized", too! What I wouldn't have given to have had that when I was 10!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

...and what dainty hands Dave has!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Man, we really, really, really need the ability to buy this mini flying sub by itself. I know I want one for my 'puter at work. Plus, I don't want to break the set up once I make the seaview.

This would be a great thing to offer from the site maybe. A club premium, a hobbytalk special, something. That flying sub is just too great to be ONLY available in the set.

Please, Frank....  take pity on us... :wave:

Geoff




Steve244 said:


> ...and what dainty hands Dave has!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Man, we really, really, really need the ability to buy this mini flying sub by itself. I know I want one for my 'puter at work. Plus, I don't want to break the set up once I make the seaview.
> 
> This would be a great thing to offer from the site maybe. A club premium, a hobbytalk special, something. That flying sub is just too great to be ONLY available in the set.
> 
> ...


Funny, I was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Man, we really, really, really need the ability to buy this mini flying sub by itself.


In a little tiny reproduction style box!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm certain that Frank has already said on an earlier Seaview discussion that there are plans to issue the Seaview's "small" Flying Sub, Mini Sub and Diving Bell in one kit, separate from the Seaview.

Huzz


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We will do it, just not sure how we'll offer it yet. Maybe just through the website, we'll post something soon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It looks beautifull Frank!!!

Any current ETA???


Regards,
BP


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Always looking out for us, Frank! Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Awesome!

Thanks Franks for the confirmation! This will look awesome on my 'puter next to my mini versions of Jupiter 2, Robot, '66 Batmobile, Enterprise, Mach 5 and Green Lantern of course!!!!





Moebius said:


> We will do it, just not sure how we'll offer it yet. Maybe just through the website, we'll post something soon.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Moebius said:


> We will do it, just not sure how we'll offer it yet. Maybe just through the website, we'll post something soon.


Outstanding! Please keep us informed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Put em' in cereal boxes!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I told ya! :thumbsup::wave:

Huzz


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Hussey said:


> I told ya! :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Huzz


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

keep shining up that power ring, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

deadmanincfan said:


> keep shining up that power ring, Geoff!


I try.. but I have too many.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

To go with the 1:128 Flying Sub, I'm currently finishing up the artwork for a photo-etched interior. It's based on the prototype model and I've been assured that the prototype I have is identical to the production version so this should be finalized shortly after I've received my kit and can confirm the fit.

It will be available at http://modeling.paragrafix.com within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geoff...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding !!!


----------

